# Wie umgehen mit Lizenzen



## muRuS (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich arbeite zurzeit an einer Software, die ich demnächst kommerziell verwenden möchte. Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Lizenzen von einigen Frameworks, die ich eingebunden habe (nicht verändert). Zudem habe ich noch andere Dinge verwendet, bei denen ich mir die Frage stelle, wie ich mit der jeweiligen Lizenz "umgehen soll.

Netbeans IDE - zum Programmieren der Software
JFreeChart - LGPL
DocX4J - Apache License
Dom4J - BSD-Lizenz
PostgreSQL - BSD-Lizenz
Swing - ??? Ist StandardBibliothek in Netbeans
EclipseLink - Eclipse Public License

Ich habe einfach mal alles genannt was ich von fremden Werken benutze. Ich denke ich habe auch schon geklärt, dass ich das Programm auf Grund dieser Lizenzen kommerziell verwenden kann. Jetzt ist die Frage wie ich gewisse Lizenztexte und Hinweise einfügen soll. Unter der BSD-Lizenz in Wiki steht z.B. "Einzige Bedingung ist, dass der Copyright-Vermerk des ursprünglichen Programms nicht entfernt werden darf." Das kapier ich nicht so richtig. Ich habe ja nur eine JAR-Datei eingehangen. Wo soll jetzt dieser Copyright-Vermerk überhaupt sein? Sollen auch die Programm-Nutzer ihn sehen? Oder soll er nur irgendwo im Quellcode stehen, den ich übrigens einbehalten möchte. Müssen zu den Frameworks jeweils der Quellcode mitgeliefert werden? Wie soll das wenn dann aussehen?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber je mehr ich denke, dass ich den Lizenzkram anfange zu verstehen, desto mehr Fragen kommen auf. Hoffe mir kann einer helfen.

Vielen Dank schonmal
muRuS


----------



## Marco13 (17. Mai 2011)

Ja, da kann man echt 10 Anwälte drauf loslassen und kriegt dann 11 Meinungen... (deswegen habe ich meine Software unter MIT gestellt, da gibt's IMHO am wenigsten Unklarheiten). 

Am kompliziertesten ist IMHO die LGPL - da gibt's speziell für Java eine GPL linking exception ? Wikipedia - aber schon die Implikationen von GPL und Lesser GPL sind IMHO absolut konfus-verklausuliert und undurchschaubar. 

Zur BSD: http://www.java-forum.org/softwareentwicklung/113300-bsd-lizenz.html - ich vestehe das so, dass es neben der JAR eine "License.txt" geben muss, wo dieser Hinweis mit drinsteht.

Swing ist Teil von Java selbst. 

Der Rest... da bin ich auch mal auf die _Meinungen und Interpretationen_ gespannt


----------



## schalentier (17. Mai 2011)

Jo, die Antworten dazu wuerden mich auch interessieren.

Von mir dazu nur soviel: Fuer die IDE muss man imho nichts weiter beachten oder beilegen. Maximal fuer den Compiler koennten Lizenzgebuehren anfallen, aber du verwendest sicherlich den von Oracle - der kostet (noch) nichts ;-)


----------



## muRuS (17. Mai 2011)

Ok, das mit dem license.txt macht Sinn. Das ist kein großes Problem. Du sprichst allerdings von einer JAR die in dem Ordner sein muss. Gilt das denn als Quelltext? Die Bibliothek selbst ist doch eigentlich schon kompiliert. Die JAR Datei enthält die kompilierten .class-Dateien und keine .java-Datei mehr. Also müsste ich jetzt zu jedem Framework den src runterladen und dort mit einfügen?

Ich benutze den Standard Compiler von der Netbeans IDE. Damit habe ich mich noch überhaupt nicht beschäftigt. Weiss nicht ob das der Compiler von Oracle ist. Aber ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass alles was mit Netbeans programmiert ist auch kommerziell genutzt werden darf.


----------



## Marco13 (17. Mai 2011)

muRuS hat gesagt.:


> Du sprichst allerdings von einer JAR die in dem Ordner sein muss. Gilt das denn als Quelltext? Die Bibliothek selbst ist doch eigentlich schon kompiliert. Die JAR Datei enthält die kompilierten .class-Dateien und keine .java-Datei mehr. Also müsste ich jetzt zu jedem Framework den src runterladen und dort mit einfügen?



Hmm.. ???:L das hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. Irgendwie wirst du ja dein Programm verteilen wollen - z.B. als downloadbare ZIP-Datei, wo deine eigenen JARs und ggf. die anderen JARs mit drin sind. Und dann sollte da (meinem naiven nicht-juristen-Verständnis nach) auch eine TXT-Datei dabei sein, wo drinsteht: "Dieses Programm verwendet Bibliothek XXX, und hier ist die Copyright-Notice dafür: ...". 

Aber wie gesagt, alles unverbindliche Interpretationen...


----------



## muRuS (17. Mai 2011)

Achso ich glaube wir haben uns missverstanden. Du meinst neben der JAR meines Programmes muss noch eine license.txt sein wo meine genutzten Frameworks drin stehen. Das ist schon klar. Mir ging es jetzt um den src-Code der Frameworks, die ja bei einigen Lizenzen auch mitgeliefert werden müssen. Das würde bei einer JAR ja keinen Sinn machen, weil in der JAR Datei befinden sich nur class-Dateien. Das sind bereits kompilierte Dateien. Als Quelltext zählt für mich nur eine java-Datei. Ich werde es eventuell so machen, dass ich im Info/About Screen alle Frameworks nenne die ich verwendet habe und darauf Hinweisen, dass der Quelltext und die Lizenzhinweise in dem Unterordner legal oder license oder so zu finden sind. Bei dem Beispiel JFreeChart habe ich jetzt den Original src und eine license.txt in einen Ordner gepackt. Hoffe das sollte reichen um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Im Gegensatz zur LGPL wo der Quelltext mitgeliefert werden muss vom Framework, ist es bei der BSD-Lizenz wohl so, dass nur ein license.txt mitgeliefert werden muss und ein Vermerk im Programm: “This product includes software developed by the University of California, Berkeley and its contributors.”

Wie ist es eigentlich mit Frameworks, die ebenfalls Frameworks verwendet haben? Muss ich diese auch nennen? Bei Docx4j ist das glaub ich der Fall.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mai 2011)

Mit EPL, BSD und Apache hast du keine Schwierigkeiten, da genügt wie gesagt der License Vermerkt. Bei den (L)GPL Geschichten gibt es 2 Varianten:
1) Du vertreibst dein Programm als reinen Download, dann musst du den Quelltext der verwendeten Bibliotheken ebenfalls zum Download anbieten (nicht verlinken, sondern als eigene Kopie anbieten)

2) Du vertreibst physikalische Datenträger. Dann hast du zwei Möglichkeiten
 2a) Du kopierst die Quellen der (L)GPL Bibliotheken auf den Datenträger
 2b) Du legst eine 'Written Offer' bei den Quelltext von dir zu beziehen


----------



## mustafayalciner (18. Mai 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, da kann man echt 10 Anwälte drauf loslassen und kriegt dann 11 Meinungen... (deswegen habe ich meine Software unter MIT gestellt, da gibt's IMHO am wenigsten Unklarheiten).
> 
> Am kompliziertesten ist IMHO die LGPL - da gibt's speziell für Java eine PRINCE2 Foundation - aber schon die Implikationen von GPL und Lesser GPL sind IMHO absolut konfus-verklausuliert und undurchschaubar.
> 
> ...



Genauso sehe ich es auch.


----------



## mustafayalciner (18. Mai 2011)

muRuS hat gesagt.:


> Ok, das mit dem license.txt macht Sinn. Das ist kein großes Problem. Du sprichst allerdings von einer JAR die in dem Ordner sein muss. Gilt das denn als Quelltext? Die Bibliothek selbst ist doch eigentlich schon kompiliert. Die JAR Datei enthält die kompilierten .class-Dateien und keine .java-Datei mehr. Also müsste ich jetzt zu jedem Framework den src runterladen und dort mit einfügen?
> 
> Ich benutze den Standard Compiler von der Netbeans IDE. Damit habe ich mich noch überhaupt nicht beschäftigt. Weiss nicht ob das der Compiler von Oracle ist. Aber ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass alles was mit Netbeans programmiert ist auch kommerziell genutzt werden darf.



Danke für die Antwort....das hilft schonmal weiter.


----------



## muRuS (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich meine ich bin nun in meinem Projekt auf alle Lizenzen fachgerecht eingegangen, indem ich unter einem About Screen darauf verwiesen habe und dort auch hinzugefügt habe, dass die Lizenz-Texte und teilweise auch der Quellcode in einem bestimmten Ordner zu finden sind. Jetzt die nächste Lizenz-Frage: Ich will mein Projekt kommerziell betreiben. Unter was für einer Lizenz muss dann meine Software eigentlich stehen? Gibts da vorgefertigte kommerzielle Lizenzen? Ich will dieses Thema am liebsten so schnell wie möglich hinter mich bringen. Ich hasse diesen rechtlichen Kram. ueh:

LG
muRuS


----------



## Marco13 (22. Mai 2011)

Sorry, nicht spezifisch zur Frage, aber... bei einem kommerziellen Vertrieb gibt's noch viel... "wichtigere" (und viiielll diffizilere) Fragen als die, was in der "license.txt" stehen soll. Vom Impressum auf der Webseite bis zu eine Gewerbeanmeldung oder so (!? oder nicht :bahnhof: ?!) und Steuerrechtliche Sachen... (Ich würd' mir sowas auch nicht antun wollen...)


----------



## muRuS (22. Mai 2011)

Ja da hast du recht. Aber ich werde keine Homepage haben, da es sich um eine staatlich eingesetzte Software handelt. Und über die Gewerbeanmeldung musste ich mir zwangsläufig auch gedanken machen. Aber da gibs noch einige Sachen zu klären (wie immer). Nichts desto troz muss ich mich um ein "Lizenzmodell" für die Software bemühen und hab da noch keine Ahnung wie das aussehen soll. Vielleicht ist es auch so, dass wenn keine Lizenz angegeben wird, dass man sich dann automatisch an den Urheber wenden muss, der dann wiederum eine Nutzungslizenz verkauft?!


----------

